# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  کلاس های آموزش آنلاین

## mrhajabdolali

سلام بچه ها
یه سوال داشتم راجب کلاس های آنلاین
می خواستم بدونم کسی اینجا هست که تا حالا تجربه ی استفاده از این کلاس ها رو داشته باشه ؟؟
و این که بین کلاس های موجود مثل کلاسینو و سگال و آیکلاس و ... کدوم آموزشگاه رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟؟
و بهم بگید که از هر آموزشگاهی کدوم اساتید بهتر هستند؟
ممنون میشم جواب بدید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## parham7983

> سلام بچه ها
> یه سوال داشتم راجب کلاس های آنلاین
> می خواستم بدونم کسی اینجا هست که تا حالا تجربه ی استفاده از این کلاس ها رو داشته باشه ؟؟
> و این که بین کلاس های موجود مثل کلاسینو و سگال و آیکلاس و ... کدوم آموزشگاه رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟؟
> و بهم بگید که از هر آموزشگاهی کدوم اساتید بهتر هستند؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید


سراغ dvd و کلاس آنلاین نرو
کتابای تست کاملن هیچ کاستی ندارن
اگه موقع مطالعه نفهمیدی اون قسمتو با یه معلم حضوری رفع کن
گول تبلیغاتو نخور
ما 2 سال از عمرمون با این حاشیه ها تباه شد تو نکن...

----------


## roxsana

> سلام بچه ها
> یه سوال داشتم راجب کلاس های آنلاین
> می خواستم بدونم کسی اینجا هست که تا حالا تجربه ی استفاده از این کلاس ها رو داشته باشه ؟؟
> و این که بین کلاس های موجود مثل کلاسینو و سگال و آیکلاس و ... کدوم آموزشگاه رو پیشنهاد می کنید؟؟
> و بهم بگید که از هر آموزشگاهی کدوم اساتید بهتر هستند؟
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید


من بودم و اگه معلم خوب نداری توصیه میکنم بگیر حتما 
شیمی من بابایی رو پیشنهاد میدم از تاملند ...
ریاضی آریان حیدری از کلاسینو 
زبان زینعلی از تاملند 
بیشتر از 3 تا کلاس شرکت نکن نمیرسی بخونی اینا رو هم برنامه ریزی شده استفاده کن  :Yahoo (1):  
موفق باشی

----------


## WallE06

سمت اینایی که میگم نرو

حیدری
فرزانه ومصلایی
واعظی
سادات

بقیشون بازازینا بهترن
ولی اینا ****

----------

